# Morenatsu (The Re-Up)



## KushFox (Mar 14, 2016)

Greetings, my *sexies*,

        So... if nobody has ever heard of _Morenatsu_, just let it be known that it is one the better dating sims out there. It revolves around this boy that heads back to his hometown to meet up with his old 'beastmen' friends. The player succumbs to the nostalgiaof being away for so long as he re-enters his old friends' lives and follows the road through to his boy-of-choice's heart and into his pants. As they all happen to be gay or bisexual in this game. You end up going on a lot of questionable adventures (depending on which boy you choose to follow through with).

-shrugs- 

Go figure...

Itt's always been a thing that the original Japanese developers did NOT want this game to be available in America (for some odd reason or another). So much so, that they never even finished all the characters in the game. There were a lot of routes missing as you tried to win your way into all the cuties hearts. Well, a few years ago (or maybe it was last year) they, being the original developers, ended up abandoning the project all together. Which is a little sad. I hope that I never tease an entire community with my amazing art and storytelling skills, only to retract it all and never finish the story.

Alas, though... there is an inkling of hope as the copyright laws allow for the use of the characters in any form or fashion. So a team of furry geeks (<3) are 'reviving' the series in a different fashion. While, it's not the original writers, that's totally _okaii_, as in the game, every character was handled by a different person. It showed in the dialogue and the plot holes that never connected.

Anywho, my loves... I just wanted to share the excitement that is the future of _Morenatsu_. I hope that if you have not played and possess the patience to play such a simply, enticing game... that you do end up picking it up to play (or download it, really). I really did enjoy this game. I LOL'd so hard at almost every turn. Except for Shin-kun's route, which, for me, (and a lot of other players, I'm sure) was a very emotional (not to mention relatable) joyride.

P.S. I hope that I can create and release such a wonderful masterpiece out into the world one day.


Ever so, sincerely, [kushFOX]​


----------

